
Preview 2 – Round 15 – TechEmpower Framework Benchmarks - faaq
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/previews/round15/r15p1-vs-r15p2.html
======
christophilus
I'll cross-pollinate my Reddit comment to see if anyone here has something
interesting to add. Techempower's benchmarks seem to run on pretty beefy
hardware. I'd much rather see how these stacks fare on low-end hardware like
little Digital Ocean droplets.

I want...

\- A decent language (totally subjective... I don't want to write Java, C,
C++, or Ruby... I wouldn't mind writing C#, F#, Kotlin, or Elixir, and I'd
love to write Clojure)

\- High throughput on cheap servers

\- Low resource requirements (e.g. most Erlang frameworks hum along nicely
with a few hundred MB whereas some Java frameworks are only happy with a few
gigs)

It's hard to garner this information from the benchmarks as they currently
stand.

~~~
faaq
Yeah, I agree with you. I think a benchmark running in a droplet would be
interesting.

